# ""

## Alex_Tee_

,  ...                     ""     .
                ...
   ()
...   " " (  )     , ,  " " (  #)     .          .

          -  6 
        ,         "" ,        ,      .           .
      ?   ,      ,     ...
        ,  ...    ,          ,   ,     (   ) 
  ,  #   ,     ,         ....     ,     #,           #,    ,    ...
** ...  **   (  )**:               
" "

----------

*Alex_Tee_*, .       :",(    )     ":)

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> *Alex_Tee_*, .       :",(    )     ":)

  ,   :):):)

----------


## Gonosuke

" "? )))

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> " "? )))

    ""    ,

----------


## kit

.

----------


## erazer

> .

  ,   .

----------


## Def

.)))

----------

" "  ,   -

----------


## kit

. ?

----------


## S

> 

   :  -    ,   -  ** .  
.        ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> .

     .   ,          - ,  " ",    - "   " ))) 
      ().      ,        )))) 
 , :  

> 

     ,

----------


## kit

> , : 
>    ,

      ,    "       ( ,  )"     .

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,    "       ( ,  )"     .

     "" ))))

----------


## kit

> "" ))))

    ?  ,  -  -   ,   - ?

----------


## Gonosuke

> ?

  .  
     , : ",  ?"  ",      " ))

----------

> :  -    ,   -  ** .  
> .        ?

  ,..
.,  ,.  .  " "   

> ,    "       ( ,  )"     .

  ,  21-,

----------


## erazer

- ,        -     .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

""  ?
        ...

----------


## sharasha

!))))
    !       !))))))

----------


## Ihor



----------


## Alex_Tee_

, *   ,   * . 
 : 
ZR>      7 ...
ZR>         
ZR>   ,       
ZR>   (   )
ZR>    :    ,  
ZR>  ,     8 
ZR>  ,    ,    ,
ZR>   ,   ,    (  )
ZR>    (, , )...
ZR>     ?
ZR>  .
ZR> . 
      ""?
  :   -  . 
  ,     ,    "" .     .      - .    ,    .     ,       .    ,       .      .   ,   . ,  - "" ,    ,   "",     .        .  ,     ,    ,  .
  . 
,   ,    "-" -       , ..    .  -  ,  - .  
    .      -  ""   "",  ,  , .        -    ,    ,  , , , ,      .     ,  ,     -   , , .       -        .     .    . 
     "",  " ",         -    .      : 
-  ,    ...
- ?
-   ...
-   ? ,   , ?
- ,  .  ...,      ...
-     ? 
-  ... 
   ,    ,     , ,   ,    .   .    ,     .     -    .  ,  .    .  .
    : ",  !" 
     - ..   . .       ,       .        .  ,      . ,      ,    ""   .  
,   -   ,  ,   .  .  
- ,  ,  ! 
  "  "  ,   ,       .
.  
  . . 
-  ,  ? (, ...) 
  , , , : 
-  - ?
 
  ""        ,         -     -.       ,    .    .       -    " "    ""  ,  , ,     .       - "   - ,  .   !?" - " " - "   .       ". 1:0   . 
   .     -     .      .   . .   . . 
-  ? 
,   ,             .      .       ,   ,   .       ,  -       .        . "       -    " -  .   ,        - .        ,     . 
       ,      -         .     ,              .       -       .
 
     ,      - " ".   ,       ,     ,     . ,  ,    , ,   , . 
-...  ,   ? 
-...-  .
-... ?
-...   ?
-...  - ?
. (  ) 
.    : 
-    .  
 () .  
    ( ,  )   ,   ,     :
  - .  
  -  :  
-    ?  
     -      .    - .    .     ,   .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

-   .   ,    , .     -,    ,    ,     ,    " "      , ..        .    "",    .  . 
     , ,  .    : 
-  ,    ?
-  , ?
-    ?
-   ...
 
    ""   .    ,   (. )     - "  , ...", "  , ...".  ""     .     "    ?    -?"   ,        .  100%  -    ,      ,       ,  .  
-   , -     ,  ,     . ,   , . 
- .
-    ? 
-    . 
-    ! 
-     ?
- ... ...   !      .
- ,     ... 
.   ,  ,      .
 . 
- ,   (!)  ? -      .  
 -  "", "",    "". 
-      .  
    . 
-    .
-    ? 
-    - ?
-    .   ?  
  -  "". ""      -   -  -,        - "  ". - "?   ?  ? ". ,   ,   . 
-   .  
"  " -  -   "   ?".  .     - ,   -   " " .     . 
-    .  
       : "     ", "    ", "   ".    .        ,     .  
 ,   ,   .
 
     .      ,   -   ,     .  
  ,  ,       -       , , , , . , , " "    ,        .       -     . ..   ,      , ,    , .     "" -     .      ,   . 
  ,  ,     ,   , .           .    -  ,   ,      .   -       .  
   .      ,      .  , ,       " " -     .  .
 
        -               .      . 
-   .
-... 
, .   
-   ,  ? 
...    . 
-    ? (: -    ?)
-      .  
  ,  .      " ".   . 
- -. ,  . .
    -  . 
     ,      -  
1.    ,                  .    ,           .  
2.  ""  ,     - , ,   .     .   .       . 
"" -      ,    .     .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

-   ?    .  
  .
 
   ,             .     -   ,  ,     ,     .  
 , ,         ,       -           .      ,    -   .  -  :  
 .
   .

   ""  -    .
     .
 "" .
 
 - .  .    ,   .        - "    ?   ?     ..."
 ... 
     ,       .        -   .         . ..   ,     .      .  
   , , -,   ,       .   ,     . ,  ,  ,      ,      ,  , ,    .    ,  ,    ,    . 
 
    :
-      ,   -      ,    "".
-         ,     -  ,     .
 
     ,   ""      ,       ,    .  
    ,           -  ,      , .  
        .      .  
    -     "",     ,    .     - "" ,  - .        ,  ,   -     .  
         .  
 .  ,  .     ,     -.  , .

  ,    ,     .       -  .    , , ,  .
   -  .    - .
,   ,    .    , ,   ,   . http://gopores.ru/content/view/112/13/

----------


## Ihor



----------


## jamlife

. ,  ,  .  .

----------


## erazer

> . ,  ,  .  .

      ?

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ?

  
  ,         ,  ...

----------


## jamlife

**:     

> ,         ,  ...

      ?  ? .  _.

----------


## sharasha

,  ?  ?! -!)

----------


## Olio

, ,   )))

----------

